# Lightship, River Neath.



## andylen (Jul 2, 2017)

Lightship that helped to save the lives of thousands of allied troops during the D-Day landings now lies rusting in River Neath. 
The lightship LV72, code named Juno for the beach it landed on, now rests on a muddy bank on the River Neath in Swansea.
The lightship was built for the Trinity House Lighthouse and Light Vessel Authority in 1903 and used the same construction parts as the Titanic
The lightship was built for the Trinity House Lighthouse and Light Vessel Authority in 1903 using the same hull plate and rivet construction as the ill-fated Titanic.
Juno saw service in a variety of different stations from 1903 until the Second World War where it played a major role in the Operation Overlord landings at Juno beach in Normandy.

On with the pics. 




















/url]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/WmwST6]


























Thanks for looking.


----------



## krela (Jul 2, 2017)

A sad end. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 2, 2017)

Love that set fella well done thumbs from me


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 2, 2017)

What a sad end for a ship.

On station at Normandy


----------



## theartist (Jul 2, 2017)

past saving but very interesting


----------



## HughieD (Jul 2, 2017)

That's a bit different and very, very interesting. Great set.


----------



## smiler (Jul 2, 2017)

Shame, Nice bit of maritime dereliction though, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice set of images, but serves as a warning to all good intentioned groups of individuals intent on preserving very large objects - do not run out of funds! Mooring fees are astronomical for a vessel of this size at any place that attracts visitors. As to the riveted construction - this was the usual method for UK yards prior to WW2. The appearance of the all welded US Liberty Ships in UK waters during WW2 was an indicator that methods would have to change. Change they did, but the Japanese and Far East ship yards produced far more cheaply - and the rest is history; except for a very small number of specialised yards here in the UK.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 3, 2017)

A very sad end to a historical artifact.


----------



## dirge (Jul 4, 2017)

Cracking photos as always matey! Still down for a mooch tomorrow? Scratch that, I'll message you on Facebook now.


----------

